# Next Country To Work In After UAE



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a single and in my 20's, working in Abu Dhabi. Living here is great, but something tells me that I have to pack my bags and go for a new thrill and environment. I want to work in another country but would like to get advice on where and how do I start. Do I apply through recruitment agencies? Or do I get a visit visa and find work there? I hope to get tons of replies. Thank you!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Which country to work in what field? 

Many countries require you to apply for a visa upfront. Some require you to have a job offer before being able to apply for a visa.


----------



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

No specific country. I am in the architecture and interior design industry. I'm an interior designer. I can be in the events industry or administrive.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why not look at the countries listed at the top of Expatforum!
These are by definition the most popular expat destinations - and you will find all the relevant expat information for each of these countries in each section.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It is not as easy as just packing your bags and heading off. Going to a country on a visit visa is fine but you won't be able to work legally on a visit visa. No matter where you go, you will need to be sponsored by your employer. That will actually narrow down your list quite a bit. Europe, US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa should all be last options as it is extremely difficult (almost impossible in certain countries) to get an employment visa. 

If you are working for a multinational company, you could look at a company transfer to one of their branches.


----------

